# Do these Prices sound right?



## ill6031 (Jan 14, 2012)

Hey guys, i have searched the forums numerous times about this and cannot figure it out. I want to regeister my LLC, i am in MA, and the threads ive read people are saying they do it at there local town hall for very cheap money..once person i read said 15$. I went to my town hall a while ago and they said i need to talk to secratary of state ect..

so i did that and never got form in mail so i decided to just do it through Legal Zoom to hopefully make it easier. i do it all and get standard package, i figured it would all be maby 250$-350$ and i get to the pay page and i see this:

Economy LLC $99.00
MA State-required filing fee $520.00
Tax ID Obtainment $79.0

for a total of 700$

does that seem correct? i cannot find a price of the MA filing fee anywhere but 520$ seems


----------



## gapipkin (May 29, 2011)

ill6031 said:


> Hey guys, i have searched the forums numerous times about this and cannot figure it out. I want to regeister my LLC, i am in MA, and the threads ive read people are saying they do it at there local town hall for very cheap money..once person i read said 15$. I went to my town hall a while ago and they said i need to talk to secratary of state ect..
> 
> so i did that and never got form in mail so i decided to just do it through Legal Zoom to hopefully make it easier. i do it all and get standard package, i figured it would all be maby 250$-350$ and i get to the pay page and i see this:
> 
> ...


Save some money and do all these yourself. I did mine online. The federal EIN number takes 20 minutes online and its free. The Tax ID is also free from your local county. The state scetary of state is the largest cost, but just go online and download the forms and put it in the mail if they don't let you do it online. "With God and Google, all things are possiable!"


----------



## ill6031 (Jan 14, 2012)

gapipkin said:


> Save some money and do all these yourself. I did mine online. The federal EIN number takes 20 minutes online and its free. The Tax ID is also free from your local county. The state scetary of state is the largest cost, but just go online and download the forms and put it in the mail if they don't let you do it online. "With God and Google, all things are possiable!"


maybe im screwing something up but whenever i search for forms i get to sites that "do it for you" never just an online form to send into state


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Limited Liability Company Information

Looks like your state filing fee is $500. This is directly from your secatary of state website. Wow mine was $75


----------



## gapipkin (May 29, 2011)

sben763 said:


> Limited Liability Company Information
> 
> Looks like your state filing fee is $500. This is directly from your secatary of state website. Wow mine was $75


Here in California, ours is $70. But we pay $800 min tax per year. I'd rather pay the $500 up front and be done!


----------



## ill6031 (Jan 14, 2012)

gapipkin said:


> Here in California, ours is $70. But we pay $800 min tax per year. I'd rather pay the $500 up front and be done!


yea i can do that or i can register it in NH as i could change my address to there...theres is 100$ but im not sure about the other stuff


----------



## ReggieTees (Mar 14, 2011)

gapipkin said:


> Here in California, ours is $70. But we pay $800 min tax per year. I'd rather pay the $500 up front and be done!


Totally, I hate having to give CA $800 a year. Can you imagine what we could do with stock, research, marketing, etc. if we didn't have to pay that every year...


----------



## gapipkin (May 29, 2011)

ReggieTees said:


> Totally, I hate having to give CA $800 a year. Can you imagine what we could do with stock, research, marketing, etc. if we didn't have to pay that every year...


I think for small business, it's a real deterrent to start legit. That's why so many screen printers are garage shops for so long. It took me 
2 years to go legit and sometimes I regret it still.


----------



## keljohnso (Dec 18, 2011)

Legal Zoom offers NO legal advise. I setup my LLC myself, the form I filled out with the state had the same questions Legal Zoom asks. They will get you your EIN, but you have to wait on it. 

The state had to make sure no other company was registered with my name so I waited until it went through before getting my EIN. I got my EIN and sales and use tax online at 11:00 at night, only took a few minuets. 

NC charges $125. Legal Zoom wanted $99 to answer the same questions the state asked me.


----------

